# Sigh**. Surge is fake news



## John McYeet (Feb 10, 2019)

So I live a couple minutes away from my local airport and last night it was apparently surging $11-$15. Which SOUNDED like a good deal until I got there (right on top of the surge actually) and didn't get a single ping and then moments later the surge disappears along with my hopes of getting a decent ride.

Guess I'll be playing the hard rock a little louder on my way home. Thanks Uber.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

I thought the surge stuck with you


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Yes...got my first one in LV yesterday. Drove thru DT in rain...picked up $8.75...no ping...going to head home, but I was determined to take next ping whenever or wherever I got it. Got a shorty... $8.76 + $4... it does stick with you. Be sure to take the very next ping otherwise it's gone.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Unless you switch markets then you don't get the surge. I went from one market with a $4.00 surge showing into another market and got a ping. No surge on that trip and the $4.00 surge magically disappeared.


----------



## Uber_Dubler (Apr 4, 2018)

I drive in the DFW market and we switched from the multiplier surge to the flat-rate surge a few months ago. It will definitely have a negative impact on your earnings. A couple of lessons learned.

1) The flat rates you see today will decrease even further. Uber is weening you off the multiplier surge (1.5, 2.3, 3.0 etc) and trying to make you swallow a bitter pill with good looking flat rate numbers today $11, $8, $7, but expect those numbers to go down quickly to $3, $2.0, and as low as $1.25 in the very near future.

2) Any "guarantees" only last as long as you stay on the app. So when you decline 3 rides in a row ... that surge disappears. Its also a sneaky little way to punish drivers who take a Lyft rider that way the Uber driver is sure to miss three Uber pings as he takes the Lyft rider fair.

Keep it classy KC.


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

Also, in my market the surge amount shown at the airport does not stick with you if you leave the airport staging lot. I'm not sure if that's true everywhere but I suspect it is. This is Uber's way of eliminating karting at the airports.


----------

